# Colubrids > Hognose >  More Western Hognose playing dead photos...

## geckobabies

Wishing everyone a happy 2012 season  :Smile:

----------

tress29 (01-19-2012)

----------


## bsavage

adorable, their black bellies are so coool!

----------

_geckobabies_ (01-16-2012)

----------


## angllady2

They are soooo cute!

I never knew there were snakes that played dead until Hoggies.

gale

----------

_geckobabies_ (01-16-2012)

----------


## heathers*bps

So cute! I wish mine would play dead, but she thinks she can eat you  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_geckobabies_ (01-16-2012)

----------


## DellaF

Cute! Never seen their bellies before. Thanks for sharing!

----------

_geckobabies_ (01-16-2012)

----------


## Skittles1101

LOL he's dead Jim! They are such funny critters!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

_geckobabies_ (01-16-2012)

----------


## Jennifer D.

Now THAT is just waaaaay too cute!

----------

_geckobabies_ (01-16-2012)

----------


## geckobabies

Thanks everyone  :Smile:

----------


## TheWinWizard

Nice, mine just wants to eat. No dead playing for him.

----------

_geckobabies_ (01-17-2012)

----------


## Clementine_3

Silly snakes!  Thanks for sharing, I just love Hoggies, I want one sooo bad but really don't have room for one.  Some day though, some day.

----------

_geckobabies_ (01-17-2012)

----------


## Pickenprod

Ridiculously cute snakes. It's really funny what kinds of strange behaviors can evolve and enhance survival.

----------

_geckobabies_ (01-17-2012)

----------


## geckobabies

Thanks again  :Smile:   I love them  :Smile:

----------


## tress29

> I want one sooo bad but really don't have room for one.


How can you not have room, they are so small?  Well, I thought my guy was small until I got my erythristic eastern garter snake.  Now I think my hoggie is a little porker!

----------


## Clementine_3

> How can you not have room, they are so small?


 I have a wee tiny house that I share with a German Shepherd, Greek tortoise, five Leo's, two IJCP's, a Corn and a BRB.  My son is also home now for a bit between jobs.  Really, I have no room!  Haha, I am full up I say.

----------


## tress29

> Really, I have no room!  Haha, I am full up I say.


Bummer!  I'm rather fond of my shrinky-dink, spit and vinegar little beast!  I started him out in a 2.5 gallon tank that had a perforated metal lid with locking feet.  (Petsmart)  Then I moved him to a 5 gallon kritter keeper.  That was good for almost a year.  He's in a Rubbermaid tub now.  It has more floor space than a 10 gallon.  It sits on the shelf under the African Dwarf Frog, who now lives in the KK!

----------

